# How long will it take my kitten to settle in?



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

How long will it take my kitten to settle in?

I have 2 kittens a boy & a girl. I've called them Sharky & George...

I had them a week last Thursday, so just over a week.

The girl one is so loving and friendly she will come to anyone as soon as they sit down and get on their lap and loves a fuss.

The boy however is really timid, he doesn't like to be fussed really (unless you can catch him when he's asleep and then he purrs and seems to quite enjoy it - but if he's awake he just runs away)

At the moment the girl is sitting on my boyfriends lap having a fuss and he is just upstairs on the landing... alone... I feel really bad for him, I want him to come and join and have some love too...! Then he wakes up and sometimes he meiows as if he's upset...? Or as if he's woke up and has noticed his sister isn't there and meiows for her? Like he woke up and realised he is alone and doesnt like it. But he only wants his sister to go up to him - he doesn't want to come down and join us and if you go and try and get him he runs under the bed.

They've got plenty of toys and they play loads together but when it comes to sleepy time he normally goes and sleeps somewhere and she will go and sleep with him... but it's when she's having a fuss he just wants to stay away and be on his own.

If you try to approach him he backs away and sometimes if you make sudden movements he'll back away and seems scared.

As i said, they play together fine and he seems to be having loads of fun but doesn't seem that interested in people? He eats loads, is going toilet regularly and otherwise seems healthy.

Maybe I'm being impatient but I just wondered how long it could take him to settle in and get used to us and learn to trust us so we can make a fuss of him...? 

Any advice please? I just want him to feel at home here ...:confused1:

Thanks


----------



## nikkij (Apr 4, 2009)

gemmstoned said:


> How long will it take my kitten to settle in?
> 
> I have 2 kittens a boy & a girl. I've called them Sharky & George...
> 
> ...


every cat is different,i have 6 adult cats who are unique,some want love spesh when im busy doing the chores!some just want to be by themselves,but all greet me when i get home from work.also 3 kittens who again are unique,billie the girl likes to be on her own but has got better around us,sillie is a nutter and always up2 no good and willie always want hugs,they all sleep snuggled up,give it time and when they think they are missing out on something they will be there!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya

Dont pick him up dont tower over him & dont follow him about lol! 

Just leave him to it, if he coems over to you then fine pet him & treats & be nice as soon as he wants to leave let him, make sure that visits with you ar the best thing ever!

rmember he has just left his litter mates & mum & old smells behindf he dosent know wh you are yet.

some can take about 6 weeks so its VERY early days yet! :thumbup:


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

gemmstoned said:


> How long will it take my kitten to settle in?
> 
> I have 2 kittens a boy & a girl. I've called them Sharky & George...
> 
> ...


It sounds like my Effie, she was really offish at first - the odd cuddle here and there but on her terms. I can't remember the point in changed or what age she was but now at a year old she follows you EVERYWHERE. She is squeak for attention if you are doing something and not involved and then jumps up like a meercat to be stroked (normally over balancing and falling over)

It took a while for her to become like that and we never forced it. Ella was loving from day one and because cats are different, we just thought she was a loner -but it did change!!

The way you have descirbed him it does sound like Effie


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the names that you have chosen :thumbup:

I know it seems very sad to see your kitty all on his own but each cat is different. Some like being picked up and cuddled and some HATE it. I pick my cat up (nine months) and she stays for about five minutes and then wriggles away 

When I first got her I just let her go wherever she wanted and I never picked her up (apart from to put her in her litter tray). I carried on my business like usual and she wondered around the house and got used to the sounds, sudden movements and all the rooms and things etc etc.

Like somebody else said - your kitty has come from its mum and litter mates and the meowing could just be that he is calling for them. That is perfectly normal.

On maybe the second day that I had my kitty she wondered into the living room and under the desk and then she wondered over to me. I also used to sit on the kitchen floor with her and drag her toys over my legs and into my lap and she chased them into my lap which was quite nice so, I think it is important to let them come to you.... they will eventually when they think that they are missing something 

Also, you mentioned that your kitty purrs when he wakes up and is being stroked - I have read that cats can purr out of fear as well as happiness.

I hope some of this helps. I certainly wouldn't creep around a new kitten just continue as normal and he should settle in quicker.

We live near a train station and the horns on the trains used to frighten the life out of my kitty but she doesn't even bat an eyelid now.


----------

